# Today was the day!!!



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Today was the day!!! My son kindly mowed the field for me, and the obedience ring is up! Besides that, I put out a bunch of agility stuff. Not a course. Just sprinkled around, to start introducing the "little red boy" to various equipment! Now I'm too tired to train today! LOL!

As always, anyone who wants is welcome to come and play! Just PM me! (Metrowest MA)





























Oh, my new investment in "stuff" over the winter was a full set of AKC Rally cards and holders, so I can set up courses if anyone wants to practice with me too!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks great. Leaves have just started to come out here.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Looks great. Leaves have just started to come out here.


We are WAYYYY away from leaves, still!!! Not even buds yet. Only the EARLIEST flowers. crocuses are gone, Daffodils are up. No Tulips yet! Oh, and the Forsythia is bloomimg!


----------



## KristenC (Sep 20, 2021)

Karen that looks like a professional set up. I’d love to try that with Charlotte. I’m sure it would help build her confidence too!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KristenC said:


> Karen that looks like a professional set up. I’d love to try that with Charlotte. I’m sure it would help build her confidence too!


We'd love to have you!


----------

